
Ask HN: What are some good technology blogs to follow? - buddies2705
I check hacker news daily. Is there any other blogs which provides good technology content daily basis ?
======
jamesblonde
The morning paper (in Computer Science):
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

~~~
binocarlos
Adrian Colyer has the highest ratio of being genuinely lovely to being smart
of anyone I've met

~~~
Normal_gaussian
I don't follow the blog, however from a quick scan at the other comments and a
quick look at the blog I think you mistakenly said something you didn't mean.

> highest ratio of <X> to <Y>

You are saying he is very <X> and/or not very <Y>.

If you did mean to imply he was stupid I would be very interested to hear
reasoning on that before I dive into his work!

~~~
derefr
Right, the parent probably meant _lowest_ ratio. Though that sounds weird in
casual conversation.

~~~
OJFord
Except that also occurs when both things are very low - not a compliment
either.

Best to steer clear of 'ratio' if praising two traits, sum them or something,
don't divide by one of them.

~~~
derefr
I think the point of the comment was to praise them for how they manage to
have equal amounts of both things, when those things are rarely seen together.
Most people would assume from context (given that the comment is phrased with
positive sentiment) that it was meant that the ratio was low _and_ the
implicit sum was high.

------
jjude
These are the three technology sites I visit (almost) daily:

1\. [https://dev.to/](https://dev.to/) 2\.
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/) 3\.
[https://www.oreilly.com/ideas](https://www.oreilly.com/ideas)

~~~
xwvvvvwx
I learned so much from those weekly high scalability digests. I can't
recommend them enough.

~~~
rainhacker
Where do I subscribe for the weekly digests on highscalability.com/? Thanks

~~~
toddh
They are published every friday. No subscription needed.

------
patgenzler
[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/) \- best tech blog on the
Internet. Nothing related to coding but thorough and thoughtful take on every-
day-happenings in the tech industry.

------
jsmeaton
Steve Yegge was one of the best bloggers I've read. Other than a post from
November it'd been dark for a few years. Still a good read though.

[https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/](https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/)

[https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/blog-
rants](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/blog-rants)

~~~
bogomipz
The OP was asking for blogs to follow though. The first link has months and
sometimes years in between posts. The second link hasn't had any new content
in 11 years.

~~~
bogomipz
For the downvoters, The OP specifically asks:

"Is there any other blogs which provides good technology content daily basis"

Note the word "daily" so suggesting blogs that are very rarely updated or have
not been updated in over 10 years are odd suggestions.

~~~
Curious42
You can downvote on HN? Genuine question. I'm new here

~~~
bogomipz
Indeed you can however I believe you need greater than 500 karma points to do
so.

------
forgotpwtomain
Not updated on a daily basis, but always worth reading:

[http://antirez.com/](http://antirez.com/)

[https://danluu.com/](https://danluu.com/)

[http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/](http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/)

[https://rachelbythebay.com/](https://rachelbythebay.com/)

------
smcl
Raymond Chen's posts are excellent
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/)

------
yuribro
OpenBSD related -
[http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/](http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/)

Weekly aggregations:

\- [http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/](http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/)

\- [http://www.dragonflydigest.com/](http://www.dragonflydigest.com/) (Look
for the weekly "Lazy Readings" post)

~~~
adrianN
Ted Unangst's blog is interesting even if you have nothing to do with OpenBSD.

------
toomanybeersies
Troy Hunt: [https://www.troyhunt.com/](https://www.troyhunt.com/)

He writes great articles on security and is the man behind
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

------
relics443
Coding Horror [1], and Joel on Software [2] are my favorites.

[1] [https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/) [2]
[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

~~~
golergka
I was going to reply that Joel quit blogging already, opened a his site to
find a prooflink - and wow! He actually writes new stuff, and even the site
looks new.

Anyway, the old-time Joel posts should be required reading to anyone who even
wants to be a developer. And should certainly be re-read once in every 3-5
years or so.

~~~
janwillemb
I summarized all his blog posts once in one sentence per post, organized by
year.[1]

[1] [http://jwbs-blog.blogspot.nl/p/joel-on-software-
summary.html](http://jwbs-blog.blogspot.nl/p/joel-on-software-summary.html)

------
erlehmann_
[https://blog.fefe.de](https://blog.fefe.de) comes to mind, but it is in
German.

For a weekly HN digest, I read this:
[http://n-gate.com/hackernews/](http://n-gate.com/hackernews/)

~~~
dualogy
> _For a weekly HN digest, I read
> this:[http://n-gate.com/hackernews/](http://n-gate.com/hackernews/) _

How cheeky =)

------
neurocroc
I am keeping a mind map of all blogs that I want to read and follow
([https://my.mindnode.com/Lr33AxQg1yTrPzYJrAbFD7E6Wr7cM6YyoUfX...](https://my.mindnode.com/Lr33AxQg1yTrPzYJrAbFD7E6Wr7cM6YyoUfXaEzp))

It's part of a bigger mind map I am making
([https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-
map](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map))

~~~
vram22
Interesting. What tool, if any, do you use to create the mind map? (Maybe it
shows that on the site, have not looked yet, plan to later today).

~~~
neurocroc
I use MindNode app ([https://mindnode.com](https://mindnode.com)) to make the
mind maps. It's macOS only though.

~~~
vram22
Unfortunately I don't have a Mac, but thanks.

------
ddebernardy
John Gruber's blog, Daring Fireball, is pretty good if you don't mind the
occasional (ok, near systematic) pro-Apple biais.

Likewise for the Macalope's column.

~~~
napworth
You've got it wrong. He's not nearly as bad as some of the Apple commentators
out there. He is consistent with his praise as well as his complaints. He
close enough to the employees to add an accurate insight, but detached enough
to maintain an in-bias view.

There isn't another Apple reviewer I trust more than Gruber.

Also the guy created Markdown. Show some respect.
[http://daringfireball.net](http://daringfireball.net)

~~~
kenshi
The fact John Gruber created Markdown is completely unrelated to the issue of
the quality and/or bias of his blog.

Also I don't see anything in the post you replied to that shows any disrespect
to John.

------
dmit
Ted Unangst does a great job aggregating links to tech content over at
[http://www.tedunangst.com/inks/](http://www.tedunangst.com/inks/). His own
blog is great as well.

Also, previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563516).

------
scottpiper
From
[https://summitroute.com/blog/2017/01/07/news_summaries/](https://summitroute.com/blog/2017/01/07/news_summaries/)
, some have already been mentioned.

\- Downclimb (my own), for weekly infosec news summaries:
[https://summitroute.com/blog/2017/03/12/downclimb/](https://summitroute.com/blog/2017/03/12/downclimb/)

\- Bulletproof TLS, monthly, for crypto and TLS news:
[https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-
newsletter/issue_...](https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-
newsletter/issue_24_firefox_and_chrome_start_warning_about_insecure_login_forms.html)

\- Mobile security news, monthly:
[http://www.mulliner.org/blog/blosxom.cgi/security/mobile_sec...](http://www.mulliner.org/blog/blosxom.cgi/security/mobile_security_news_update_dec2016.html)

\- This week in 4n6, weekly DFIR:
[https://thisweekin4n6.com/2017/03/12/week-10-2017/](https://thisweekin4n6.com/2017/03/12/week-10-2017/)

------
geerlingguy
[http://hackaday.com](http://hackaday.com) Has a lot of good content for IoT
and hardware hacking. Lately some spot-on articles summarizing various
electronics and RF terminology for the layperson.

------
msangi
[http://joeduffyblog.com](http://joeduffyblog.com) is great, albeit it's far
from being daily. It has long posts about operating system and programming
language design

------
allenleein
My favorites:

1\. Freecodecamp:
[https://medium.freecodecamp.com/](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/) 2\.
Hackernoon: [https://hackernoon.com/](https://hackernoon.com/) 3\. The morning
paper: [https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/) 4\.
Codinghorror: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)
5\. a16z: [http://a16z.com/](http://a16z.com/) 6\. Ben Thompson
:[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)

------
jyriand
Somewhat related to following blogs. But how do I follow blogs anyway? Is
there any good Google Reader like apps, that are easy to use?

~~~
dduarte
Feedly

~~~
inetsee
I loved Google Reader. When it died, I tried several replacements. Feedly was
the one I ended up using. I'm not as fond of it as I was of Reader, but in my
opinion it's the best of the ones I tried.

------
heisenbit
[http://semiengineering.com/](http://semiengineering.com/) as I think we are
at an inflection point of Moore's Law and it is worth understanding how that
plays out at the lower layers of the stack.

------
OJFord
This list highlights and confirms a mild annoyance I have every time I see (or
get recommended) a blog I might want to follow: it's rarely easy to get an
overview of historical posts.

Almost everyone seems to go for the 'no summaries, home page is the latest
post in full, followed by the one before in full, ...' format.

Notable exceptions mentioned here: antirez (brief summaries) and danluu (list
of titles). Both of these approaches are far better IMO.

~~~
mikehollinger
Not a technology blog, but "Manager Tools" is a podcast that I love. Their
solution to your problem is a "map of the universe" [1] which organizes every
cast they've done since 2005 into a pretty easy to follow graph. They also
revisit old topics every now and then.

On a side note - if you're in a technical leadership job where you're no
longer an "individual contributor," think of a situation that's annoyed you,
then click around the manager tools map. They probably touched on it (it's got
"how to promote someone," "how to delegate" for various personality types,
"how to give feedback," and even "how to handle body odor" and "how to fire
someone").

[1] [https://www.manager-tools.com/map-of-the-universe](https://www.manager-
tools.com/map-of-the-universe)

------
rekwah
I would recommend [https://hackernoon.com/](https://hackernoon.com/)

------
JCDenton2052
Some of the blogs from my RSS feed, mainly but not exclusively .NET:

Scott Hanselman

Martin Fowler

Coding horror

Fabulous adventures in coding (Eric Lippert)

Zed Shaw (still on my list even though he seems to have largely abandoned
tech)

Ayende Rahien

Steve Yegge

Schneier on security

The Light Cone (Brian Beckman)

The Shade Tree developer (Jeremy Miller)

------
mappingbabeljc
I write a weekly AI newsletter called Import AI which is also cross-published
to this WP blog. I try to cover a mixture of fundamental research papers and
applied stuff. It also includes some OpenAI updates: [https://jack-
clark.net/](https://jack-clark.net/)

------
Mojah
Self promotion: [https://ma.ttias.be](https://ma.ttias.be)

Not daily, but plenty of links to follow-up on.

Alternatively, weekly summary of all things Linux & open source (RSS feed
available); [https://cronweekly.com](https://cronweekly.com)

~~~
iodbh
I've been following your mailing list for a while and it's a great way to stay
up to date after a very busy week. So i recommend it in a non-self-promotional
way !

p.s.: I miss your podcast already

------
fauria
I have a public list of engineering techblogs at Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/fauria/lists/techblogs/members](https://twitter.com/fauria/lists/techblogs/members)

------
sureshn
I would recommend benedict Evans weekly news letter , it gives the best news
and updates from the tech world. Unlike a blog site which can be monolithic
this news letters covers the top tech happenings of the week and it feels very
complete for me

------
nuclx
[http://blog.regehr.org](http://blog.regehr.org)

[http://blog.llvm.org/](http://blog.llvm.org/)

------
xylon
LWN.net - news for the Free Software community

------
watwut
[https://dzone.com/](https://dzone.com/) actually technical articles for
people who prefer tech over pop and culture.

~~~
buddies2705
this one i also follow .

------
idahasen
Dev networks that are part of my daily dose of information

\- [https://hashnode.com](https://hashnode.com) \-
[http://coderwall.com](http://coderwall.com) \-
[http://reddit.com/r/webdev/](http://reddit.com/r/webdev/) \-
[https://hackernoon.com](https://hackernoon.com)

------
Fannon
[http://www.2ality.com/](http://www.2ality.com/) for deeper insight in
JavaScript and its current development.

------
benkarst
OpenAI: [https://openai.com/blog/](https://openai.com/blog/)

------
urig
I pretty much scanned through the entire list of comments and i cant believe
no one's mentioned www.hanselminutes.com. That is an excellent podcast and
blog from Microsoft's Scott Hanselman who's an excellent interviewer and
student ofn technology as well as a mentsch. Highly recommended.

------
mpiedrav
Specifically on InfoSec, I would recommend:

Krebs on Security [https://krebsonsecurity.com](https://krebsonsecurity.com)

Daniel Miessler
[https://danielmiessler.com/blog](https://danielmiessler.com/blog)

------
davidiach
I subscribe to Benedict Evans newsletter. It's basically a collection of
interesting tech related links with commentary.

It's not daily though.

[http://ben-evans.com/newsletter/](http://ben-evans.com/newsletter/)

------
jakubgarfield
I publish 4 weekly digests with only 5 links per each every Monday (so you
have one article a day).

Programming Digest -
[https://programmingdigest.net/](https://programmingdigest.net/)

C# Digest - [https://csharpdigest.net/](https://csharpdigest.net/)

Elixir Digest - [https://elixirdigest.net/](https://elixirdigest.net/)

React Digest - [https://reactdigest.net/](https://reactdigest.net/)

------
whichdan
People of Color in Tech[0] is really great; lots of very insightful
interviews.

[0] [http://peopleofcolorintech.com/](http://peopleofcolorintech.com/)

------
innerzeal
On the new age tech, these may help:
[https://hadoopweekly.com/](https://hadoopweekly.com/)
[http://www.wildml.com/newsletter/](http://www.wildml.com/newsletter/)
[https://thomaswdinsmore.com/](https://thomaswdinsmore.com/)
[http://www.dbms2.com/](http://www.dbms2.com/)

------
remx
Take your pick from this list here:

[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
acemarke
I wrote a big list of React/Redux-related blogs in a Reddit comment about a
month ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_yo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_your_top_reactreact_native_blogs_that/ddkzooh/?context=3)
. Most of them aren't daily, but the content is excellent.

------
angadsg
Stack Overflow newsletters[1] are great as well. It sends you top questions of
the week, both answered and unanswered. Great way to learn small things about
things you love. Its the perfect application of "Knowledge should be bite-
sized".

I subscribe to RPi, Net Eng, CS, theoretical CS and Code Golf news letters.
Any other suggestions?

[http://stackexchange.com/newsletters](http://stackexchange.com/newsletters)

edit: Added link

------
icefo
It's updated monthly but really worth to have in your rss feed
[http://spritesmods.com/](http://spritesmods.com/)

The guy hacks and create stuff from time to time and it's very interesting to
read. It's also more on the hardware side of things (I had to Google what's a
shift register and how they work to understand one of the article)

------
madetech
Self plug: [https://www.madetech.com/blog/](https://www.madetech.com/blog/)

------
maurits
[http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com](http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com)

Specialized in compressive sensing, matrix factorization and machine learning.

Don't let the blue color put you of, the author reads and reviews an
unbelievable amount of research every week and maintains a huge repository of
papers, implementations, talks and video's.

------
franverona
I follow a blog/podcast called Scale Your Code
([https://scaleyourcode.com/](https://scaleyourcode.com/)). The host
interviews a lot of interesting people like DHH or Jeff Atwood. He didn't post
every day, but interviews are pure gold (last one was with Nick Craver from
Stack Overflow).

------
nvartolomei
Not exactly a blog, but worth checking
[https://www.infoq.com](https://www.infoq.com)

------
known
I read [http://www.nextbigfuture.com/](http://www.nextbigfuture.com/)

------
Gammarays
I put together a votable list of most of the sites recommended by HN users so
its easier to see which blogs are the most popular/recommended (anyone can
vote).

[https://www.diffur.com/which-programming-blogs-do-you-
follow](https://www.diffur.com/which-programming-blogs-do-you-follow)

------
mike--
[http://dddweekly.com/](http://dddweekly.com/)

------
skazka16
No one has mentioned [https://kukuruku.co/](https://kukuruku.co/). We
translate popular and interesting tech articles to English. We are also
working on letting users write and publish their own posts.

------
taway_1212
[http://www.cbloom.com/rants.html](http://www.cbloom.com/rants.html)

[http://www.cbloom.com/rambles.html](http://www.cbloom.com/rambles.html)

------
petra
For deeper insight about technology in general, not specifically software:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DeeperTech/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DeeperTech/)

------
perseusprime11
A related question, what tool do you use to manage your feeds? Instapaper is
good for one time links, overcast is good for podcast feeds but I am still
struggling to find a decent one after Google retired reader.

~~~
eddiecalzone
Feedly is still klunky, but the best I've found.

~~~
danesparza
On iOS I like Reeder's integration with Feedly.

I'm also still grieving the loss of Google Reader.

------
eDameXxX
The tittle should be:

"How can I become a master procrastinator"

OR

"Websites that can steal all my free time"

~~~
bdavisx
Or, if the blogs you read are good instead of time wasters, it could be "What
Blogs Could Help Me Avoid Becoming an Expert Beginner".

~~~
bogomipz
I had to look up the phrase "expert beginner" as I was unfamiliar with it. I
found it interesting. This was a good read for anyone else who might be
unfamiliar with the term:

[http://www.daedtech.com/how-developers-stop-learning-rise-
of...](http://www.daedtech.com/how-developers-stop-learning-rise-of-the-
expert-beginner/)

------
inka
[https://mysteriouscode.io/blog/](https://mysteriouscode.io/blog/) \- for
stuff around AWS but also FreeBSD and general IT security.

------
charliemilk
Not strictly a blog but InfoQ is phenomenal.
[https://www.infoq.com](https://www.infoq.com) I check it every day and also
listen to their podcast

------
innerzeal
There's also an awesome blog about distributed systems correctness by Kyle
Kingsbury at [https://aphyr.com/](https://aphyr.com/)

------
thelgevold
Blog about JavaScript topics like frameworks and web performance:
[http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/](http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/)

------
joshlemer
If you are interested at all in Scala, lihaoyi's blog
([http://www.lihaoyi.com/](http://www.lihaoyi.com/)) is phenominal.

------
SodaDezign
[https://www.google.com/alerts](https://www.google.com/alerts)

A great way to follow interesting subjects (eg. FPGA, Singel Board
Computers... )

~~~
vondelphia
good point, [http://www.bing.com/news](http://www.bing.com/news) is nice too

------
jjuhl
I'd recommend "Embedded in Academia" \-
[https://blog.regehr.org/](https://blog.regehr.org/)

------
bitmedley
Liliputing is quite good for tech news:
[https://liliputing.com/](https://liliputing.com/)

------
aslammuet
[https://getpocket.com/a/queue/](https://getpocket.com/a/queue/)

------
Lind5
Semiconductor Engineering
[http://semiengineering.com/](http://semiengineering.com/)

------
aslammuet
May this be helpful.
[http://www.theserverside.com/](http://www.theserverside.com/)

------
rrobukef
[https://hackerfactor.com](https://hackerfactor.com)

A blog on security, privacy and (foto) forensics.

------
adamnemecek
[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs)

~~~
qznc
Would you invite me?

~~~
adamnemecek
Email?

~~~
qznc
qznc@web.de thanks :)

------
shthed
[http://alterslash.org](http://alterslash.org) a readable slashdot digest

------
sandworm101
Torrentfreak.com

It is a niche area but covers an intersection of law, technology, consumer
protections and software development.

------
luckysideburn
this site (it is still a pilot project) collects trend words together inside
dashboards [http://www.congruit.io/..](http://www.congruit.io/..). I have
written it for fun, because I don't want read tons of blogs :)

~~~
luckysideburn
contact me through devopsrecipes.info if you want collaborate on the project!

------
heynickc
[https://buildplease.com](https://buildplease.com)

------
seanMeverett
[http://humanizing.tech](http://humanizing.tech)

------
Amivit
How do you guys manage all the various blogs to keep up on new posts? RSS?
Which tool(s)?

~~~
hackerboos
Feedly

~~~
hugodahl
Agreed. I've tried nearly a dozen readers (online) during the frenzied Google
Reader shutdown frenzy. Felt like the smoothest transition, fullest feature
set and fairly straightforward. To the point that I've been a paid subscriber
since the moment I chose it as my RSS solution.

------
lobasaurusrex
I love digitaltrends.com. Good writing and a lot of interesting pieces on new
technology.

------
npguy
[http://talll.com](http://talll.com)

------
amitmerchant
Hey guys! I have created a list and included all the links mentioned on this
page : [https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/tech-
blogs](https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/tech-blogs)

All in one place!

------
vondelphia
You may want to take all this advice, and create a news feed rss widget on
[http://start.me](http://start.me) \- that's what I just did.

------
sciencesama
techmeme.com is a very good collection of all the conversation catchers that
are happening in tech industry !

------
BorisMelnik
not the normal CS type stuff but:

-smashingmagazine.com -csstricks.com -sidebar.io -nngroup.com/articles/

------
yostrovs
Medgadget.com for medical tech

------
sciencesama
any such decent ones for networking ?? networking as in computer networking.

------
RayofLight
techmeme.com good to get the tech news of the day.

------
vgy7ujm
[http://perltricks.com](http://perltricks.com) is very good.

------
ReviewDeeper
You can check [https://reviewdeeper.com](https://reviewdeeper.com) it provides
information about useful but unnoticed apps and other trending topics in the
tech world

~~~
buddies2705
Not able to open website

~~~
dan1234
Looks like the working link is
[http://reviewdeeper.com](http://reviewdeeper.com) (not https).

------
DrNuke
I am in awe of many resources you are sharing here now but my question is how
they are going to monetise their effort? Some of these are run on a
volunteering basis and while it is good for the community, I am not sure it is
healthy and sustainable in the long term. Any sort of funding provided?

~~~
acemarke
Y'know, _some_ of us just write because we like sharing information we've
learned to help others :)

------
purpleidea
I'm a big fan of "The Technical Blog of James"
[https://ttboj.wordpress.com/](https://ttboj.wordpress.com/) but I'm pretty
biased. Check it out and LMK!

~~~
bogomipz
mgmt looks very interesting, I enjoyed reading many of these posts about the
design and philosophy. What is LMK?

~~~
sandeshjagdale
LMK - Let Me Know

------
sametmax
If you can read french,
[http://sebsauvage.net/links/](http://sebsauvage.net/links/) is a nice
generalist IT blog.

I'm the author of [http://sametmax.com](http://sametmax.com). And I like to
brag, saying it's probably the highest quality blog on python. And I mean it.
But it's in french and also talk about porn so you've been warned.

~~~
icefo
Oh! Sametmax sur HN, vous êtes partout

Merci de m'avoir donné envie de programmer en python, c'est vraiment un
langage sympa !

~~~
sametmax
We are everywhere. Pycon, stackoverflow, irc, python-idea... You can't escape
!

